# Ohio River last night



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Hit below Pike Island last night with my bro, Josh. We got there about 4:30pm and fished til 10:30pm. While I was throwing my net for bait he was catching a handful of sauger, white bass, and drum. They were all caught on in-line spinners. There was tons of baby shad down there, most were smaller than 2". So I filled the bottom of my bucket up and put a pole out for cats. I had to use 3 shad on the hook because of the size but the channels didn't seem to care. We caught 10 channels up to 8 lbs. The average was about 3 lbs though. The biggest one was caught on a live white bass when I was trying to get a flathead. I thought it was on, only to find out it was a bucket mouthed channel. We caught a number of drum through out the evening and night. Josh caught the biggest at 8.8 lbs. I lost a really nice fish that I think was a hybrid striper. It took off on a run, I set the hook and it just ran harder. I was never able to get it turned before the hook pulled. It was a pretty good trip, between the sauger, white bass, drum, and channels we caught 40+ fish.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

sounds like a real good night on the river  them stripers r real fun too !!!


----------



## farmboy (Oct 12, 2005)

I got the time of the day but I was wondering what kind of water you where fishing you know the usual questions depth, clarity, on the big O or up in the creeks, below the dam or above the dam. just any info you can provide. it's just been so damn hot last trip 2 weeks ago did not have much luck below meldhall.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I was below the dam. The water clarity was pretty good atleast a few feet but the the gate closest to the pier was wide open. It was the only gate open and there was a alot of chop on the water due to the gate. Not sure on the depth but all the fish were caught near the edge of the current line. Lot of fish were hunting close to shore because I saw shad schools scattering all over. Hope it helps some.

Jake


----------

